# Show me your ferret set ups please!



## LostGirl

In 12 or so months oh is after ferrets we will convert an old play house into a large "hutch" for them rather them a traditional hutch 

I'd love to see everyones set ups


----------



## DKDREAM

My set up is hutch's but if you google ferret set-ups I am sure you will find plenty of Idea's


----------



## Tapir

This is Tia's. It is a bit bare of toys but she doesn't play with them. She just loves running up and down stairs and playing in the potatoe bag! Weird ferret  









This is Tia's indoor pen if someone comes to the door etc, I can just pop her in there and know she is safe.









The trio live in the other half of Tia's shed, waiting for my door to be finished so they are currently living in the hutch  but get lot's of play time in the rest of there enclosure with all their toys. :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM

Nice set up's Tapir  I like Tias bit, looks lovely, have tou ever tried Tia with a kit? she might like to mother it.


----------



## LostGirl

That's prefect tapir the last pic is very much what we plan on doing once we have insulated the play house etc we will have a hutch one just as a bed. Then free range in the play house all day and hutch them at night maybe or even bring them in each night into a cage 

Oh is thinking of working them aswell he did it years ago as a teenager


----------



## DKDREAM

Daynna said:


> That's prefect tapir the last pic is very much what we plan on doing once we have insulated the play house etc we will have a hutch one just as a bed. Then free range in the play house all day and hutch them at night maybe or even bring them in each night into a cage
> 
> Oh is thinking of working them aswell he did it years ago as a teenager


Thst sounds good but id advise on dont bring them in during the day as too much light can cause health problems, your better of keeping them to natural daylight.


----------



## Tapir

Thanks DK. yep we tried tia with kit jills/hobs, same age jills/hob, aged jills/hobs, hated them all. I sent her to a rescue for two weeks to be paired up and she came back really p***** off  Bless her.

Sounds great Daynna, your ferrets will be very lucky 


Only just realised that mine and Tia's "rooms" are exactly the same colour


----------



## DKDREAM

Awwww bless her, I had one like years ago she really hated other ferrets, it felt so mean but she was much happier on her own. My Tia is happy with her 7 Daughters when its their playtime its crazy lol, some kits love jumping on my shoulder, Tia loves to climb and explore and others love to hide!


----------



## sandyb

Tapir said:


> This is Tia's. It is a bit bare of toys but she doesn't play with them. She just loves running up and down stairs and playing in the potatoe bag! Weird ferret


Very nice, I've a corner going free in my garden bordered by fences to the side & rear. From when I owned a rabbit in my teens (now 39), I understood if making a hutch or pen to avoid treated timber, is there anything else I should avoid? Yes a trip to google too.

The question will be how will my 2 year old daughter get on with them


----------



## sandyb

Hi Tapir

I like the decor of Tia's residence, much better tahn exposed wood. I very much like the painter ferret and paw stencils / images.

Did you make these yourself or source them from the internet? Just the sort of thing my daughter would love, though I'd rather spend time getting everything all ready and built in the summer ready for the ferrets then. Too close to christmas and dark early nowadays to go spending time in the gargen building a 5 star residence for two.


----------



## Tapir

Thank you so much. I looked at the pictures on the internet, then drew the outline on the wall and painted them.


----------



## clancy




----------



## LostGirl

Thanks We may getting them in the summer  

I didnt realise about the light inside, will prob keep them outside then to be honest, we dont have a garden as such but will get leads etc and take them down on to our little field right next to the house. 

Will be modding the play house once the weather i better, Think we will be insulating it and then using chipboard (or whatever oh know lol!) to hide in. Looking for hutches for them as a bed in the corner of the playhouse. 

Hes also got permission from the MOD to go down and work them down the warrens if he wants (this i am not keen on at all!) but apparently they had high cases of mixy Last year so they are happy for the mixy rabbits to be sorted poss as it saves them money!


----------



## clancy

grrr my photo has not upload but ive got a cattery for my guys xx


----------



## Debbierobb109

8x6 shed









Attached run


----------



## thedogsmother

That looks amazing Debbierob, I didn't even realise we had a thread about showing off our ferret set ups . Mine is a lot less grand than some but they are only in while they are asleep and when its dark. We didn't have a lot of space and I didn't want them in a cage so we decided to try to fit something in under the stairs, as its a three storey house they can be in total darkness when its dark outside, I think it works quite well 

Their sleeping box









Their lookout shelf









The play area









The whole run









The door that my clever oh made


----------



## Debbierobb109

That looks great!! I'd have loved to have my 3 inside but the dogs are not fans lol...and neither is the oh really so outside it is, but they get in every day for a few hours and the dogs go through the house


----------

